# shaved...not happy



## arteach (Apr 8, 2011)

My little puppy got his first really haircut yesterday. He had been before for a trim and I was pleased. I picked him up and didn't recognize him! He was shaved and not what I wanted at all. He seems really depressed and not his usual active self. How long does the hair grow back? Will it grow back just as straight and silky as before? 

I am glad to find this forum as I am a new Maltese owner and LOVE my little 9 month old puppy. I can't imagine life without him now!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome!!
I would love to see pictures of your hairless pup 
You are going to have to get a sweater for Gabe until his hair comes back.
Wow that is why I don't take Lilly to anyone. I just don't trust anyone with my baby.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I had something similar happen to Cozette-- not shaved, just waaaaay shorter than I wanted. She said she was "even-ing up" her fur. Ack!:OMG!: Thank goodness it grows back. And don't worry, Gabe's hair should look the same as it did before when it does.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, poor baby. Poor Mommy. I hope your baby doesn't get razor burn. Yes, keep him warm and covered. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Welcome 4id he have many matts? Sometimes they'll shave them down if they have a lot of them. Did you have a "chat" with them afterwards? I stay with my groomer so that things like that don't happen. Would love to see before and after pix. And yes, the hair grows back and will be fine.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I clip my crazy dogs super short sometimes in the summer on purpose and they love it! He'll probably get used to it shortly. 

Just makes sure he's warm enough and doesn't get bitten by mosquitoes if he isn't on heartworm preventative yet!


----------



## arteach (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for your replies! My little Gabe had the most beautiful silky hair...no tangles... I just wanted a trim...little shorter than last time. I was just worried it would not grow out like before. I put a little jersey on him this morning and he seems to feel better! AND we live in the mosquitoe capital of the world! I will post before/after pictures when I get home. I am extremely glad to find this forum.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

I know how you feel cause when I let my friend took care 1 of my malt, she called me saying that autumn has matted on her body and groomer said need to CUT SHORT but when they return her to me she was SHAVED with unbalanced cut on the face + clipper burn on some part of the body and not to mentioned she got rashes due to lethargic with the clipper.

She was being so emo and not happy at all with her condition (me too!) and tend to hide. It took me approx. 4-5 months for her hair to actually grown as long as puppy cut style with not-straight aka curly hair and also her coat is not as nice as before...

You need to keep remind him that he looks great with his new look (thou I know you really not happy with that). If you he sense that u also not happy he will became more depressed. I've did it with autumn and she began to back her own self within a week but I need to keep on remind her that she looks pretty (with her bald body)


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie always gets shaved if taken to a groomer. He shivers for a very long time after. I think Maltese need their longer hair to insulate them. Nature made them that way. Even sweaters don't really do the job the hair does.
That said....the hair will grow back. Just keep it matte free as it grows (make sure no mattes are near the skin). Sometimes it seems fur it matte free but if you inspect closely there are mattes very near the skin. Some groomers will shave due to that.
We live, we learn.
Snuggle with the dog meanwhile.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor mummy ,hair will grow back try not to worry .


----------



## Irbysrose (Jun 20, 2021)

cyndrae said:


> Welcome!!
> I would love to see pictures of your hairless pup
> You are going to have to get a sweater for Gabe until his hair comes back.
> Wow that is why I don't take Lilly to anyone. I just don't trust anyone with my baby.


----------



## Irbysrose (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi we set new and i was so glad to find this site. Sophie is 4 years old and went to get groomed for the first time due to my shoulder being broke. I wanted her shorter due to our hot Summer . She was very long . When i picked her up i said thats not my sog, i truly did not think she was my dog. They shaved her all over nothing is left but her tail and a little face even her little ears are shaved. They said she was mistaken for a dog that was in for a full body shave.They were sorry for the mix up and did not ask me to pay as if this made it all ok. I Cried all the way home. My poor baby she seems so sad will she get sunburned ? How long will it take for her to grow out ? All her bows will be put up its truly awful. Any suggestions wo und be greatly appreciated.


----------

